# Router Edge Guide for Hitachi Router



## cdub101 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm new to woodworking, I have a Hitachi combo kit (great deal on ebay $129.00), and I wanted get a edge guide so that I can rout some fluting for a cabinet frame. Does anyone know what edge guides fit holes Hitachi como bases? It looks like PC, and Bosch but I wanted to know for sure since I'll probobly order online.

Thanks!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

The edge guides I have for my Porter Cable 690's seem to work fine on my KM12VC.

Ed


----------



## cdub101 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just got the Bosh vaccum edge guide. if has two hole sizes. The inside holes fit the Hitach KM12VC. I had to get some new 1/4 metal poles though at the locae hardware store.


----------

